# Temperature Sensor Types



## جوهرة المحيط (30 مايو 2007)

Temperature Sensor Types 

Big differences exist between different temperature sensor or temperature measurement device types. Using one perspective, they can be simply classified into two groups, contact and non-contact. The two links below take you to descriptive pages on each type with a breakdown by more specific, detailed types under that simple, first breakout. 
There are also vendors of each sensor type, some vendors sell more than one type and some sell nearly all types, but not always all brands. There are differences between brands and the differneces are most evident among those device types for which there are few if any recognized standards. Start your search either for a specific temperature measurement device type or go to the vendor page index and you can access the vendors of specific types from there. 
Both contact and non-contact sensors require some assumptions and inferences in use to measure temperature. Many, many well-known uses of these sensors are very straightforward and few, if any, assumptions are required. 
Other uses require some careful analysis to determine the controlling aspects of influencing factors that can make the apparent temperature quite different from the indicated temperature. 
Tell your new product and application stories at The Temperature Community website: www.tempsensor.net or feedback to us and we'll consider adding it here with your byline!
Remember the truism that all sensor have errors in their readings - all the time. One key secret to high quality measurement results is to have confidence in the error estimates. Neglecting to make a careful error analysis can result in error much larger than the assumed values. 
It is worth noting that all competent error analyses start with the uncertainties assigned to the traceable calibration of the sensor itself. Without traceable calibration, one is forced to make assumptions. (You know what the word ass you means, we hope.) 
Without traceable measurements, the numerical values of results will always be questionable and hardly worth the effort, and cost. It most often pays to get started on the right path to technically sound measurements by beginning with some understanding of the options involved in selecting a temperature measurement device and then in obtaining one that meets the expected conditions and standards, is calibrated and that the calibration is traceable to either a fundamental standard (e.g. the triple point of water) or a national standard. See our calibration and standards pages for more details on each aspect of sound measurement practice. 

Contact Sensors
Contact temperature sensors measure their own temperature. 
One infers the temperature of the object to which the sensor is in contact by assuming or knowing that the two are in thermal equilibrium, that is, there is no heat flow between them.

No contact Sensors
Most commercial and scientific no contact temperature sensors measure the thermal radiant power of the Infrared or Optical radiation that they receive from a known or calculated area on its surface, or a known or calculated volume within it (in those cases where the obect is semitransparent within the measuring wavelength passbad of the sensor). 
One then infers the temperature of an object from which the radiant power is assumed to be emitted (some may be reflected rather than emitted). Sometimes the inference requires a correction for the spectral emissivity (NB: the two words, spectral & emissivity, are used together in correcting IR Thermometer readings -the "emissivity", unspecified, is a big trap which even some of the suppliers of devices and calibration equipment fall into unwittingly for a variety of reason about which one can only speculate ) of the object being measured. 
Knowing how and when to apply a spectral emissivity correction is part of the inference, too, and can introduce significant errors if not done correctly. See our Trip down the E-missivity Trail to help you understand that aspect a little better. 

Dewpoint Temperature 
-- Humidity--
Although this area is in reality just an application of temperature sensors and other sensors, it grew out of temperature measurements. 
Remember the old style humidity indicators that consisted of two little glass thermometers, the wet and dry bulb thermometers with a little look up table that told you the humidity, both absolute and relative? Have a look, it's a very important area in terms of human comfort, food safety and energy conservation and efficiency in thermal processes.

Thermal Imaging 
The special world of thermography and thermal images includes the temperature-measuring kind of thermal imagers called "Radiomatic", by those in the business, and "Quantitative" by those mostly in R&Dwith thermal imaging. Then, too, there are those who call it "Thermology" when it applies to measurements made on the human body and "Medical Thermography" by still others, some even in the same business. 
Users of infrared thermal imaging have many options in cameras both with and without temperature scales or temperature indication. 
It seems really odd to have all these different names kicking about, when they all refer to the same basic technology. The names seem to differ only by application area. In reality, they all work because of the same Law of Physics, called Planck's Law. 
That's the same law that describes how IR thermometers, optical pyrometers, radiation thermometers and infrared intrusion or people detectors work (note the common trait of multiple names).
The only thing that an IR thermal imager of any denomination really does is take the output from an infrared detector, or plethera of detectors, and presents a 2-D scan of the infrared intensity distribution in the field of view of an optical system. These devices could be called by one common name. The devices that provide temperature information, probably more than any other type of device should be called Infrared Imagers, or Thermal Infrared Imagers or, simply, Thermal Imagers. 
Go to our thermal imaging section by clicking the above underlined link and learn more than you ever thought you would want to know about the subject.
________________________________________

! 
The Applications page can lead you to many well-known solutions or examples, possibly similar to the one you are trying to solve. Why re-invent the wheel?
Two excellent reference by Baker et al. are listed in the References page and worth reading to get an idea of the complexities that can arise, how to test and get around them. They are older books and while the technology of the equipment has changed, especially the electronics, the measurement fundamentals have not. Heat flow is heat flow and thermal radiation physics was unified theoretically by Max Planck more than 100 years ago!
A great many temperature measurement problems are solved through a good understanding of the heat flow involved in a specific measurement situation. ​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 مايو 2007)

بارك الله بكِ

مشاركات مفيدة ورائعة .:63: 


البغدادي:55:


----------



## فهد ـالعتيبي (31 مايو 2007)

<<< يتكلم بجد

ليش اتعب نفسي واقراء انقليز بالرغم فيه مواضيع في منتديات اخرى تتكلم على نفس الموضوع وبالعربي..


لو سمحتي اللغه الرسميه العربي


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (31 مايو 2007)

هذه ترجمة الموضوع و لكن سامحوني اذا كانت هناك اخطاء في الترجمة​ أنواع محسّسِ درجةِ حرارة

تَجِدُ الإختلافاتُ الكبيرةُ بين محسّسِ درجةِ الحرارة المختلفِ أَو أنواعِ جهازِ قياس درجةِ الحرارة. إستعمال المنظورِ واحد، هم يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُصنّفوا ببساطة إلى مجموعتين، إتصال وغير إتصال. الصلتان تحت الواردِ أنت إلى الصفحاتِ الوصفيةِ على كُلّ نوع مَع توقّف بالأنواعِ المُفصّلةِ المعيّنةِ الأكثرِ تحت تلك البسيطةِ، أولاً إندلاع.
يَتطلّبُ كلا الإتصال ومحسّسات غير الإتصال بَعْض الفرضياتِ والإستدلالاتِ القيد الإستعمالِ لقيَاْس درجةِ الحرارة. الكثير، العديد مِنْ الإستعمالاتِ المشهورةِ هذه المحسّساتِ بسيطة جداً وبِضْعَة، إذا أيّ، فرضيات مطلوبة.
تَتطلّبُ الإستعمالاتُ الأخرى بَعْض التحليل الدقيقِ لتَقْرير السَيْطَرَة على سماتِ تَأثير على عواملِ الذي يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَجْعلَ درجةَ الحرارة الظاهرةَ تماماً مختلفة عن أشارَ إلى درجةِ حرارة.
أخبرْ قصصَ تطبيقِكِ ومنتجكِ الجديدِ في موقعِ ويب جاليةِ درجةَ الحرارة: www.tempsensor.net تذكّرْ البديهيةَ بأنّ كُلّ المحسّس لَهُ الأخطاءُ في قراءاتِهم - كُلّ الوَقت. سِرّ رئيسي واحد إلى نَتائِجِ المقياسِ العالية النوعيةِ أَنْ لَها ثقةُ في تخميناتِ الخطأَ. إهْمال الجَعْل تحليل خطأِ حذرِ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُؤدّي إلى أكبرِ خطأِ الكثيرِ مِنْ القِيَمِ المُفتَرَضةِ.
من الجدير ملاحظة الذي يُحلّلُ كُلّ الخطأ المؤهّل بدايةً بالحيرةِ خصّصتْ إلى التحديدِ القابل للتقصّيِ للمحسّسِ بنفسه. بدون تحديدِ قابل للتقصّيِ، واحد يُجبَرُ لجَعْل الفرضياتِ. (تَعْرفُ ما حمارَ الكلمةَ تَعْني، نَتمنّى. )
بدون مقاييسِ قابلة للتقصّيِ، القيم العددية مِنْ نَتائِجِ دائماً سَتَكُونُ مشكوك فيهَ وبالكاد تساوي الجُهدَ، وكلفة. يَدْفعُ في أغلب الأحيان جداً للبَدْء على الطريقِ الصحيحِ لتَصويت المقاييسِ تقنياً بالبَدْء ببَعْض فَهْم الخياراتِ إشتركَ في إخْتياَر جهاز قياس درجةِ الحرارة وبعد ذلك في الحُصُول على الواحد الذي يُقابلُ الشروطَ والمعاييرَ المتوقّعةَ، يُدرّجُ والذي التحديدَ قابل للتقصّيُ لأي من معيار أساسي (ومثال على ذلك: - النقطة الثلاثية للماءِ) أَو معيار وطني. شاهدْ تحديدَنا ومعاييرَ يُرقّمانِ صفحات للمزيد من التفاصيل على كُلّ سمة ممارسةِ المقياسِ الصحيحةِ.

محسّسات إتصالِ
تَقِيسُ محسّساتُ درجةِ حرارة إتصالِ درجةِ حرارتهم الخاصةِ.
واحد يَستنتجُ درجةَ حرارة الجسمِ التي المحسّسِ بِاتصال بإفتِراض أَو المعْرِفة بأنّ الإثنان في الموازنةِ الحراريةِ، تلك، ليس هناك تدفق حرارةِ بينهم.

محسّساتَ لا إتصالِ
أكثر التجاريةِ والعلميةِ لا محسّساتَ درجةِ حرارة إتصالِ تَقِيسُ القوَّةَ المتألقةَ الحراريةَ للإشعاعِ تحت الأحمرِ أَو البصريِ التي يَستلمونَ مِنْ عَرفوا أَو حَسبوا منطقةً على سطحِه، أَو عَرفَ أَو حَسبَ حجماً ضمنه (في تلك الحالاتِ حيث أنَّ obect نصف شفّافة ضمن طولِ موجة القياس passbad للمحسّسِ).
واحد ثمّ يَستنتجُ درجةَ حرارة جسمِ الذي منه القوَّةِ المتألقةِ مُفتَرَضةُ لكي يُبْعَثَ (البعض قَدْ يُعْكَسونَ بدلاً مِنْ مَبْعُوثينِ). أحياناً الإستدلال يَتطلّبُ تصحيح لقوةِ الإشعاع الطيفيةِ (إن بي: إنّ الكلمتين، طيفية وقوة إشعاع، مستعمل سوية في تَصحيح قراءاتِ المحرارِ آي آر، "قوة الإشعاع"، غير محدّدة، فخّ كبير الذي حتى البعض مِنْ مجهّزي الأدواتِ وسقوطِ أجهزةِ التحديدِ إلى بشكل غير متعمّد ل تَشْكِيلة السببِ حول الذي واحد يُمْكِنُ فقط أَنْ يُخمّنانِ) الجسمِ أنْ تَكُونَ مدروس.
العارف هكذا ومتى يَنطبقُ تصحيح قوةِ إشعاع طيفيِ جزءُ الإستدلالِ، أيضاً، ويُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُقدّمَ أخطاءَ هامّةَ إنْ لمْ تُعْمَلُ بشكل صحيح. شاهدْ سفرتَنا أسفل أثرِ missivity الإلكتروني لمُسَاعَدَتك على فهم تلك السمةِ مراهن صَغير.

درجة حرارة نقطة ندى
-- رطوبة -
بالرغم من أن هذه المنطقةِ في الواقع فقط تطبيق محسّساتِ درجةِ الحرارة والمحسّساتِ الأخرى، نَتجَ مِنْ مقاييسِ درجةِ الحرارة.
تذكّرْ مؤشراتَ رطوبةِ الأسلوبِ القديمةِ التي شَملتْ المحرارين الزجاجيينِ الصَغيرينِ، محارير البصلةِ الرطبةِ والجافّةِ مَع تَنْظرُ للأعلى منضدةَ قليلاً التي أخبرتْك الرطوبةَ، كلا المُطلق والقريب؟ يَنْظرُه، هو منطقة مهمة جداً من ناحية الراحةِ الإنسانيةِ، حماية الطاقةَ وسلامةَ الأغذية والكفاءةَ في العملياتِ الحراريةِ.

التصوير الحراري
يَتضمّنُ العالمُ الخاصُّ لthermography وصور حرارية درجة الحرارة التي تَقِيسُ نوعَ imagers حراري دَعتْ "Radiomatic"، بأولئك في العملِ، و"كمّية" بتلك في الغالب في آر & تصوير Dwith الحراري. ثمّ، أيضاً، هناك أولئك الذين يَدْعونَه "Thermology" عندما يُقدّمُ إلى المقاييسِ جَعلَ على الجسمِ الإنسانيِ و"Thermography طبي "مِن قِبل ما زالا آخرين، البعض حتى في نفس العملِ.
مستعملو التصوير الحراريِ تحت الأحمرِ عِنْدَهُمْ العديد مِنْ الخياراتِ في آلاتِ التصوير كلا مَع وبدون ميزانِ درجةِ حرارة أَو إشارةِ درجةِ حرارة.
يَبْدو شاذّةَ جداً أَنْ يَكُونَ عِنْدَها كُلّ هذه الأسماءِ المختلفةِ تَرْفسُ حول، عندما هم جميعاً يُشيرونَ إلى نفس التقنيةِ الأساسيةِ. تَبْدو الأسماءُ لإختِلاف فقط بواسطة منطقةَ التطبيقِ. في الواقع، هم جميعاً يَعْملونَ بسبب نفس قانونِ الفيزياءِ، مسمّى قانونِ Planck.
ذلك نفس القانونِ الذي يَصِفُ هكذا محاريرَ آي آر، بيرومترات بصرية، محارير إشعاعِ وتدخلِ تحت الأحمرِ أَو كاشفاتِ الناسِ يَعْملونَ (يُلاحظُ الميزةَ المشتركةَ للأسماءِ المتعدّدةِ).
الشيء الوحيد الذي آي آر حراري imager أيّ طائفة حقاً واردُ الذي الناتجُ مِنْ كاشفِ تحت الأحمرِ، أَو plethera للكاشفاتِ، وهدايا a -D 2 مَسْحِ توزيعِ الكثافةِ تحت الأحمرِ في حقلِ وجهةِ نظر نظامِ بصريِ. هذه الأدواتِ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُدْعَى باسمِ مشتركِ واحد. الأدوات التي تُزوّدُ معلوماتَ درجةِ حرارة، من المحتمل أكثر من أي نوع آخر مِنْ الأداةِ يَجِبُ أَنْ يُدْعَى Imagers تحت الأحمر، أَو أشعة تحت الحمراء حرارية Imagers، أَو ببساطة، Imagers حراري.
إشارة ممتازة مِن قِبل بيكر وفي مكان آخر. يُدرجُ في صفحةِ الإشاراتَ ويساوي قراءة لتَكوين فكرةَ التعقيداتِ التي يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تَظْهرَ، كَيفَ تَختبرُ وتَتقدّمُهم. هم كُتُبَ أقدمَ وبينما تقنيةَ الأجهزةِ تَغيّرتْ، خصوصاً الإلكترونيات، أساسيات المقياسَ لَيْسَ لَها. تدفق حرارةِ تدفقُ حرارةِ وفيزياءِ إشعاعِ حراريةِ وُحّدتْ نظرياً مِن قِبل ماكس Planck قبل أكثر من 100 سنة!
عدد كبير من مشاكلِ مقياسِ درجةِ الحرارة مَحْلُولة خلال فَهْم جيد مِنْ تدفقِ الحرارةَ .​


----------



## نبيل الجبري (4 يونيو 2007)

ممكن الموق


----------



## سوسو22083 (7 يونيو 2007)

:1: شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (9 يونيو 2007)




----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يونيو 2007)

تسلم يداكِ وما قصرتِ .

الأن اصبح للموضوع طعم خاص واكثر استيعاب وفهم .

ما شاء الله متميزة بعطاءك ِ .

البغدادي .


----------



## nsskhlf (27 يونيو 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## م.عز (2 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات المفيدة 
شكرا جزيلا مرة اخرى


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (5 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وموضوع رائع جدا جدا.


----------



## المهندس (5 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك جوهرة المحيط على هذا الموضوع الجميل ..
لكن بالنسبة للترجمة لو كانت أكثر دقة ..

لكن الله يعطيك العافية ..

تحياتي


----------



## هيام محمد (16 يوليو 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## ahmed ezzat (7 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## samah altamimi (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم : انا بحاجة الى الرد السريع لانو عندي مشروع تخرج بدي معلومات او اسماء مواقع بتزودني بمعلومات عن Tempreture sensors (lm35cz)


----------



## ayaali (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

جزاكي الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## Hadiya (23 مايو 2011)

thank you


----------

